# E&J VSOP Brandy Review



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*E&J VSOP BRANDY- 80 Proof

*​This is the ONLY brandy that I have ever had and its some pretty god stuff as long as you mix it correctly. It's not to bad with coffee either if you like sugar in your coffee.

Brandy kind f reminds me of Bourbon but not with an intense oak flavor, just more of the sweetness.

*"E&J VSOP takes smooth to another level. We age it longer than our VS Brandy, giving it a lush, layered texture. Produced in the style of fine European brandies, it's America's favorite VSOP Brandy because we blend it specifically for richness and full flavor.
*
*Our VSOP Brandy begins with a delicate bouquet of sweet and brown spice, delicious notes coaxed from its extended time aging in barrel. On the palate, inviting flavors of vanilla cream, maple and sherry linger into a satisfyingly smooth finish.**Critics love it, too. E&J VSOP has earned gold medal and best of show awards at some of the world's most prestigious spirits competitions."

*This stuff is pretty cheap too. I think I paid around $15 or less for a 750ML bottle.

I'd recommend trying it if you have never had brandy and you want to try something different.


----------

